#ubuntu-us-me 2013-06-20
<configX> Hey, Devo-Kun
<Devo-Kun> hey
<configX> How's it going?
<Devo-Kun> not bad tonight.
<Devo-Kun> Weather is pleasant.
<Devo-Kun> Wish I could find a new "Let's Play" video to watch..
<configX> I have no idea what that is
<Devo-Kun> really?
<configX> I'm trying to troubleshoot my router. Do you have any experience with the Tomato firmware?
<configX> Nope
<Devo-Kun> http://www.youtube.com/letsplay
<Devo-Kun> Sorry, not with Tomato.
<Devo-Kun> But you have Internet access ?
<configX> Yeah, I installed the Toastman build of Tomato and after enabling remote admin access I can't get to the admin
<configX> weird
<configX> My step son loves watching these kind of videos. Admittedly, I'm not much of a gamer although I do play BF3 or Minecraft occasionally.
<Devo-Kun> I'm not a huge gamer. However I love watching these ones from Roosterteeth. Their recent GTAIV Lets Play's  are hysterical.
<Devo-Kun> Does the router require a reboot to enable the Admin access ?
<configX> I tried...I'm hoping I don't need to do a 30/30/30 again
<configX> I did have admin access but for some reason I can't get to it via wifi or directly connected by going to 192.168.1.1 like I used to
